# My New (Old) Work Van



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

So now that I'm back on the tools again since Oct after three and a half years in an office I needed a van, unfortunately hadn't planned for the current climate so could no longer risk investing in a new one but still needed some as the Astra was taking a hammering and didn't want to wreck it.

This is what I ended up with, a 2005. Vauxhall combo 1.3 CDTi and being an ex British Gas van is fully loaded (electric windows, parking sensors and air con) purchased at the end of April for a reasonable sum.





As always with an old van there's always things that need doing, and the first job was to be able to open the doors fully so a quick fix was needed 



Also needed power and had one of these laying around



A service kit was the next purchase, and decided to just get a cheap set for the time being just to make sure everything was all right with it before getting oem stuff.



Next up some roof bars, although these have temporarily come back off as the road noise was horrendous.



This is another issue that needs fixing as it's ones of my pet hates having tape around keys



This was also something that needed doing and I just happened to have a piece of steel laying around



So after a quick cardboard template, I knocked this up to fill the hole.



Fits better than the one on the other side :lol:



The replacement key has arrived



More to follow shortly :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Very creative with that steel work! I could never do that.

But that the worst key I've ever seen in my life!

Nice work, keep it up sir!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another thing that was bugging me was this odd wheel trim, even though I've got a set of Vauxhall alloys to fit I need to repaint them first so needed to do something



After a few minutes on eBay I ended up with this



Right on with the service, air filter is a delightful colour



I also took the air box out and cleaned that before putting the new filter in



It also was a bit difficult to start from cold, so decided to replace the glow plugs whilst I was at it



First one came out fine but the second and third I had to adjust the spanner 



I then had to adjust it again to get the fourth one out :lol:



Anyway with that now all done, I moved on to the filter.
Can you guess which is the new one??



Pollen filter was next, looking grim



Don't know if this has ever been changed, we'll at least since it was owned by British Gas anyway



Changed oil and filter too, but didn't get photos of that but it was black.
Next up I spruced up the inside a little with some seat covers and new mats



Much better, although still more to do in here



New wipers next



And finally a bit of lightning for the rear


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Annoying jobs that were really bugging me next!
The steering wheel in the van can't be saved, so got this one off eBay for £15



It was a bit shiny and needed a good clean before it went in, didn't turn out to bad but needs to be repainted so I've now ordered a kit



I had also noticed a shadow on the interior light, but wasn't expecting to fit this mess



Come out alright, but going to see if I can get a Corsa one as they have a switch and map lights



Next up was the sun visor, as someone obviously got a bit bored whilst at work



Failed with this, so if anyone has any ideas to get this off it would be helpful, otherwise I'll see if I can find a new pair. I've tried thinners and steam so far and lot of apc too



New rear handle has arrived for the back door, but requires a little work :lol:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Tar remover?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

c16rkc said:


> Very creative with that steel work! I could never do that.
> 
> But that the worst key I've ever seen in my life!
> 
> ...


Took a bit of imagination but got there in the end, it's not as easy as it working with wood :thumb:

The key was horrible but it's now sorted as you will see soon, and thank you :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

c16rkc said:


> Tar remover?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I didn't try that but is that not just a less aggressive version of paint thinner?


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

I had a 02 plate combo, with the Isuzu engine. Loved it until someone wrote it off. Heads up, the driver footwell can start gathering water it's usually the seal around the brake servo in the firewall. Easy enough fix for someone with your skills. I also had a pair of vice grips as a door handle for a while haha


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Time to get the colour back to what it should be  but first lots and lots of iron and tar remover :lol:



These photos are from the second dose





Clay time and a new product to try, as part of my kit for the 12 days of Xmas was this



This was really nice and easy to use despite it being a heavy contamination bar, and the lube works really well however I not sure if I would go for it again as my current choice just uses water although it wasn't as nice to use as this was so it's something I'll have to think about for a bit and probably do a side by side comparison



Think it needs a polish now :lol:



Time for the Flex to gets its first proper go, along with some other new products from my Xmas prize which is the valet pro orange pad and the advance compound. These were both excellent and will definitely get plenty of use, very little mess despite being single stage paint.



I wasn't chasing perfection on this with it being used for work, but was very impressed with the gloss levels achieved in relatively little time.



Before



During



During


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Ctreanor13 said:


> I had a 02 plate combo, with the Isuzu engine. Loved it until someone wrote it off. Heads up, the driver footwell can start gathering water it's usually the seal around the brake servo in the firewall. Easy enough fix for someone with your skills. I also had a pair of vice grips as a door handle for a while haha


It's already doing that, so that's another job to do! Had the same on my wife's old Corsa as well, so already had a practice :lol:


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Jack R said:


> It's already doing that, so that's another job to do! Had the same on my wife's old Corsa as well, so already had a practice :lol:


Could also be the heater matrix seeing as yours is more modern. At least you have done it! Only thing about them is they understeer like a mofo lol but a nice driving van and never gave me a minute trouble in years so best of luck with yours!


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Polishing all completed





And all finished  with regards to the finish I've used ODK Envious, Adams glass sealant and black trim dye with ODK attire over the top of the trim dye.



Also fitted some pressed plates and black holders to match the rest of the fleet







Jumping back to the interior light after it was finished



I found some led bulbs which has improved it slightly but still going to get a Corsa one



Also changed this as I discovered a slight issue during the service, can anyone spot the difference :lol:



And this also arrived, which fingers crossed will cue the issue with the road noise


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Could also be the heater matrix seeing as yours is more modern. At least you have done it! Only thing about them is they understeer like a mofo lol but a nice driving van and never gave me a minute trouble in years so best of luck with yours!


I was hoping the understeer was the crap tyres


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Jack R said:


> I was hoping the understeer was the crap tyres


I always had understeer. Tyres helped but it was always there I just put it down to being a van and never had much weight in the back (at times had the guts of a tonne in, wouldn't recommend it). Had the wishbone bushings changed before DOE (Irish Van MOT) and the middle fell out lol. Just resorted to tiddling along at 55 and enjoying it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks a great little van - bet it’s not looked that good in years :thumb: 

Cracking job on the paintwork - really coming along nicely...


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Ctreanor13 said:


> I always had understeer. Tyres helped but it was always there I just put it down to being a van and never had much weight in the back (at times had the guts of a tonne in, wouldn't recommend it). Had the wishbone bushings changed before DOE (Irish Van MOT) and the middle fell out lol. Just resorted to tiddling along at 55 and enjoying it


I need to change various other bits including tyres, brake discs/pads but I'm also thinking about the springs and dampers so hopefully that will all help but it's like driving a different van in the wet.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Looks a great little van - bet it's not looked that good in years :thumb:
> 
> Cracking job on the paintwork - really coming along nicely...


Cheers, and it's definitely not been loved for a while


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats an incredible turnaround on the paintwork!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Final few pictures which brings us up to date with the van :thumb:

So I have noticed a couple of my new lights are failing  I have been in contact with the supplier and waiting for a response



Next job is to make the cab a bit nicer and to also cut down on the dust and noise from the back, no done this for many years and never to this scale.



Made an access hole so my levels and steps will fit



All finished, think I'm going to add some better speakers soon which I can fit behind the seats as there's a space down there which will give a bit more depth as now I can hear the radio it needs a boost



Also made a few alterations to rear but will get photos of that another day when that's all finished :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

c16rkc said:


> Thats an incredible turnaround on the paintwork!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's far from perfect and also the bonnet needs more work but it will do for now :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That’s a belting job of the cabin insulation - really looks neat - wouldn’t know it’s not factory fresh :thumb:


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Ditto - that looks bang on!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

Amazing job all round, really looks smart


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone, hoping to get a few more bits done to it over the next few days.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

great thread and a fantastic job.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Great to see you back posting on DW.

That van has come up a treat and was clearly unloved. How’s the rest of the fleet?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That’s a fantastic wee van. I genuinely love threads like this. 

Keep up the great work!

Cheers 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Great to see old workhorses being given some care and attention


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Great job mate. Love a project like this.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumb:Brilliant little thread this, in many ways it is more entertaining than seeing a Lambo or Ferrari detail as it is so real and true to life.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Kudos to you my man. 

I did something similar when I bought a van for work a few years back and everyone thought I was mad, not as in depth as you mind. Though I wish I would have carpeted the bulk head. 

I used to get all the all comments it’s only a van, correct but it is my van and I use it every day and it presents an image. 

Love it.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

very good

trying to work out which part of MH you're in, i come up a few times a year with the family to see the SIL

:thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, it's been a while since I've posted properly with everything that's going on at the minute and restarting a company that been dormant for a few years it's all been rather challenging.



spyk3d said:


> Great to see you back posting on DW.
> 
> That van has come up a treat and was clearly unloved. How's the rest of the fleet?


Rest of the fleet are all doing ok, the Astra needs a deep clean after being used as a van for the last few months but it's still cleaner inside and out than my step daughter car :lol: I've got a service update on the juke to add on here but that also needs a quick polish and wax at some point when I get time.



P4ULT said:


> Kudos to you my man.
> 
> I did something similar when I bought a van for work a few years back and everyone thought I was mad, not as in depth as you mind. Though I wish I would have carpeted the bulk head.
> 
> ...


It does indeed present an image, I would much rather have something slightly older that I can get to a half decent standard than something newer and absolutely battered



bidderman1969 said:


> very good
> 
> trying to work out which part of MH you're in, i come up a few times a year with the family to see the SIL
> 
> :thumb:


Bath Street, near the funny looking church :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Another small update, finished off the sound proofing on the roof which hopefully will have the desired effect. Bungee cords are to hold my levels but need to rethink that as they hang abit low due to the weight 



Panelled the top half of the doors with some spare MDF and relocated the storage bins off the baulk head





And finally fitted a shelf, which has freed up some floor space whilst still keeping plenty of room for bulkier items


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack R said:


> Thanks, it's been a while since I've posted properly with everything that's going on at the minute and restarting a company that been dormant for a few years it's all been rather challenging.
> 
> Rest of the fleet are all doing ok, the Astra needs a deep clean after being used as a van for the last few months but it's still cleaner inside and out than my step daughter car :lol: I've got a service update on the juke to add on here but that also needs a quick polish and wax at some point when I get time.
> 
> ...


ah, not been up that way yet, we come in via wellland park road or Northampton road then cut through Little Boowden :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> ah, not been up that way yet, we come in via wellland park road or Northampton road then cut through Little Boowden :thumb:


Past the end of the road then, where about's in Bowden do you visit? I might know them :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack R said:


> Past the end of the road then, where about's in Bowden do you visit? I might know them :thumb:


you won't, :lol:, they live right up top of hill, to the east of town of the Kettering Road :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> you won't, :lol:, they live right up top of hill, to the east of town of the Kettering Road :thumb:


My aunt lives up there, along with a few mates! what road are they on? Harborough is a small town and most people know each other :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack R said:


> My aunt lives up there, along with a few mates! what road are they on? Harborough is a small town and most people know each other :lol:


Hobbs Rise?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Don’t know anyone on there, but my mate lives on shelland close which is the next one along:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Jack R said:


> Don't know anyone on there, but my mate lives on shelland close which is the next one along:thumb:


yeah, that rings a bell :thumb:

damn good views off that hill up there overlooking the town :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> yeah, that rings a bell :thumb:
> 
> damn good views off that hill up there overlooking the town :thumb:


They are, even better from the other side of Kettering road. My aunt lives up on the heights and from there it just cuts off the industrial units


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i do like the town, always look forward to going up there


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> i do like the town, always look forward to going up there


It's not a bad place to live tbf :thumb:


----------

